# Suche Simulator (Schaltplan) 0/4-20mA einstellbar



## halorenzen (2 Februar 2004)

:?:  Hallo 
suche einen Schaltplan ( oder günstiges Fertiggerät ) zum simulieren von 0-20mA z.B. für analoge Eingangskarten.......

Sollwertvorgabe möglichst mit BCD Schalter ( oder Poti... )

Danke !


----------



## Zottel (2 Februar 2004)

Poti un Batterie, eventuell ein Festwiderstand als Begrenzung für 20 (22?) mA Maximum.
Geht natürlich auch mit Festwiderstaänden und Codierschalter. Oder Festwiderstände und DIL-Schalter.


----------



## Ralle79 (30 Dezember 2004)

ein entsprechendes gerät bekommt man von

www.negele.net

kostenpunkt so um die 350 euro


----------



## Kurt (30 Dezember 2004)

BastelWastel:
http://www.analogmicro.de/products/sheets/german/am442.pdf

oder was fertiges um 59$
http://www.eidusa.com/Interface_Boards_4_20.htm

kurt


----------



## Anonymous (20 Januar 2005)

Hallo,
habe mir mal so ein Teil mit nem L 200 gebaut - da ist die Strombegr.
regelbar.
Dazu ein Digital-Amperemeter und ein 10-Gang Poti und ein paar billige
Bauteile aus der Grabbelkiste.

Ich brauchte das Teil mal, um regelbare Dampfventile zu testen.

Habe leider keine Schaltung, weil ich das Ding aus dem Kopf gebastelt
hab.


----------



## Anonymous (20 Januar 2005)

Hallo,
habe mir mal so ein Teil mit nem L 200 gebaut - da ist die Strombegr.
regelbar.
Dazu ein Digital-Amperemeter und ein 10-Gang Poti und ein paar billige
Bauteile aus der Grabbelkiste.

Ich brauchte das Teil mal, um regelbare Dampfventile zu testen.

Habe leider keine Schaltung, weil ich das Ding aus dem Kopf gebastelt
hab.


----------

